# Realtek HD Audio Manager & Multiple Streaming.



## BoggyP (May 9, 2010)

Hi!

First time poster and need help 
I posted the problem and all my findings in this thread: http://www.sevenforums.com/sound-audio/79164-how-get-seperate-headphones-speaker-settings.html

But have been unable to fix it and not many people there have tried to help. I could use the help. 

Thanks,
BoggyP


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The only way that I'm aware of sending different audio to different outputs if with multiple sound cards. I don't believe a single card can send audio to different outputs.


----------



## wjcurran1 (May 15, 2010)

Have Dell XP 410 new HD installed, On line with Dell $49.00 per session advised new card...because could not access aol.. Comcast tech got me onto aol..

Now no sound devise or recognition
Anyone know what sound card to buy and how to install in Dell 410.
Current sound is hardwired onto mother board..

Thanks for any help..


----------



## BoggyP (May 9, 2010)

Dogg said:


> The only way that I'm aware of sending different audio to different outputs if with multiple sound cards. I don't believe a single card can send audio to different outputs.


1. It says they do.
2. My friend can do it, as I posted.


----------

